# Vorraussetzungen OPC-Server von "Fremdanbietern"



## mirko (31 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wie sieht es generell aus, wenn ich bei Siemens statt des SIMATIC NET OPC-Servers einen anderen OPC-Server (z. B. softing/deltalogic, INAT, Kepware, ...) verwende; muss ich dann trotzdem die SIMATIC NET CD zur Hand nehmen und irgendwelche Siemens-Protokolle installieren (ist wohl anzunehmen?!)?
Soweit ich mich erinnere, konnte man bei der SIMATIC NET-Installation nur drei Oberpunkte auswählen und keine einzelnen Protokolle ... bedeutet das, dass ich auf jeden Fall fast die komplette SIMATIC-Software installieren muss, auch wenn ich im Prinzip nur über OPC auf die Steuerung zugreifen will?

Danke,
Mirko


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2006)

Ich kann hier nur für unseren OPC-Server reden: Simatic Net bzw. die Simatic Software ist bei uns *NICHT* erforderlich. Lediglich wenn als Kommunikationshardware Siemens Profibuskarten verwendet werden sollen, dann muss "PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" installiert sein, da hier die entsprechende Konfiguration der Treiber erfolgt. Bei TCP/IP ist gar nichts notwendig (außer natürlich einen funktionierender TCP/IP-Stack von Windows  ). Ebenso bei Kommunikation über die NetLink-Familie bzw. den PC-Adapter.


----------



## MatMer (3 November 2006)

Hallo,

da kann ich zu stimmen, habe Testweise INAT und IBH Opc Server ausprobiert und brauchte für keinen der beiden die Siemens Sachen, Protkolle waren MPI und TCP/IP. Lief eigentlich direkt einwandfrei.


----------



## mirko (3 November 2006)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Seppl (3 November 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben mehrere OPC-Server von Deltalogic (Rainer Hönle, siehe oben) im Einsatz, schauen uns aber immer wieder um was es sonst so gibt.
Vor kurzem habe ich wieder etwas mit inat und ibh rumgespielt und mir gefällt immer noch der Deltalogic-Server am besten. 
Hat die meisten Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zu den Siemens Steuerungen (s5 und S7) und läuft sehr stabil.

Ciao

Josef


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (3 November 2006)

Hallo "Seppl"
Verbesserungsvorschläge und Änderungswünsche unserer Kunden sind für uns oberstes Gebot. Deshalb haben wir einige Neuerungen in den *OPC Server*einfließen lassen_, _die wir Ihnen im Folgenden kurz vorstellen möchten:

Realzahlen bei S7-DBs über absolute Adressierung ermöglicht (DBn.DBRn).
Signed Datentypen bei S7-DBs über absolute Adressierung ermöglicht.
OPC Editor über System-Tray startbar.
Suchfunktionen in der Variablenansicht hinzugefügt.
Dialogfeld zum manuellen Erstellen und zum Testen von Variablen.
Konverter für Dateien des IBH OPC Servers V3 hinzugefügt.
Wenn Sie Version V3.x verwenden erhalten Sie ein kostenloses Update.
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre Seriennumer, da Sie einen neuen Pin benötigen.
Ab sofort finden Sie die *OPC Server* bzw. Vollversion,sowie weitere Informationen auf unserer Homepage :
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Download_OPC_Update.htm

Sollten Sie Fragen oder auch Anregungen haben, zögern Sie nicht, uns zu kontaktieren. Wir stehen Ihnen jederzeit für Anfragen zur Verfügung.


----------



## BPlagens (21 November 2006)

*Bei Inat und Siemens parallel vorsicht!*

Hallo,
hatte letztens eine Anlage auf der Simatic NET 6.3 und Inat installiert waren.
Von Inat hatte ich die "H" Version (ISO) für den Zugriff auf eine S5.
Hat man Inat installiert kann der Siemens OPC Server keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen (weder S7-Verbindung noch ISO-Verbindung).
Es scheint so, dass sich das Siemens und das Inat Protokoll nicht "vertragen"!

Nimmt man unter Netwerkeinstellung die Bindung des Inat-Protokoll von der Netwerkkarte raus geht der Siemens OPC Server wieder.

Also entweder oder!

bernd


----------

